# Planetary gear



## J. Tranter (Jul 5, 2009)

So thinking ahead for a future project, I have a set of small planetary gears that I pulled out of a cordless drill. Now I need help trying to figure out what to do with them. 
So come on guy or girls give me some ideas. 
I also have a 80 tooth and a 71 tooth gear that came out of there also.

All ideas welcome.
John T.


----------



## Mainer (Jul 5, 2009)

How about a model differential chain hoist?


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 5, 2009)

Planetary Gears ... Make an Orrery ...obvious innit ?  :big: :big:

Dave


----------



## tel (Jul 5, 2009)

Somebody sit a large anvil on that man - he'll be talkin' about Mars Bars next!


----------



## Bernd (Jul 14, 2009)

How about a steam powered vehicle with treads? Use the planetary set to drive through a differential with brake steering. It would have to be radio controlled. Kind of like the guy on Crabfu website. Looks like that would be fun to design and built.

Bernd


----------



## cfellows (Jul 14, 2009)

Wouldn't have to be RC. Here's one that just uses a wire. Of course, it uses two electric motors and no differential, so a planetary gear might not be applicable.

Chuck

http://woodgears.ca/tracked_vehicle/index.html


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a set from a drill too, I was planning to build an overbalanced wheel like this one;








The motor gears and batteries are hidden in the shaft so it appears that perpetual motion has been achieved.

Kevin.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 24, 2009)

J. Tranter  said:
			
		

> ... I have a set of small planetary gears that I pulled out of a cordless drill. Now I need help trying to figure out what to do with them...All ideas welcome.



How about one of these?
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5141.0


----------

